# Lots of rats - Telford, Shropshire



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

*Contact/organisation details:* MNM Rat Rescue [email protected] / 07858096506
*Does the animal have rescue back up?:* Yes
*Location:* Telford, Shropshire.

*Number of animals:* Approx 100
*Type/Breed/Variety:* Rat
*Sex:* Males and females
*Age(s):* Vary from 10 weeks to 5 / 6 months
*Name(s):* Some are names, some aren't
*Colours:* Vary. There are a lot of himis, a few agoutis, some interesting blazed rats.
*Neutered:* No. (It is not standard practice to neuter rats).
*Reason for rehoming:* Confiscated by the RSPCA and put in the care of MNM.
*Temperament:* Vary. Many were skittish when they arrived, but most are friendly and curious now.
*Medical problems:* Most are healthy, a few have health problems. The rats are severely inbred, so anyone taking any on should bare that in mind.
*Will the group be split:* Yes. 
*Transport available:* Possibly; best to enquire.
*Other:*

Most of the rats at MNM were rescued in one bulk group. We picked up 124 rats in one go from a man who had been inbreeding them. You may have read about them on forums or in the news. The conditions they were in were appalling. Crammed into tiny hamster cages, living on piles of faeces, mouldy food, and were terrified of handling.

If you're anxious about rehoming a rat that's inbred, they do have other rats too. They have rats coming in all the time!

I am not MNM myself, but I work closely with them. You can contact me, but I will forward you to them if you do so; their contact info is at the top of this post if you wish to contact them directly.

A few pics. Some of the rats in the pics may have been rehomed already. It's very hard to take individual pictures of 100 rats lol.


----------

